# Divers down



## Quackrstackr (Dec 16, 2009)

After spending two unproductive days at a draw hunt on an area waterfowl refuge last Thursday and Friday, my buddy and I decided to turn our frustration on the diver population of Kentucky Lake.

They do not make as nice of table fare as puddle ducks and the shot to kill ratio is usually a lot higher, but they do decoy very nicely. :mrgreen: 

We fared much better on Saturday with one heck of a lot shorter drive to do it.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 16, 2009)

good shots man... the one thing I have never done is waterfowl hunt... well, not intentionally anyways


----------



## honers (Dec 16, 2009)

ok...i'm curious....what do those taste like...are they greasy...white meat....

i'm like ole russ...never bird hunted....good answer may just change my mind.... :wink:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Dec 16, 2009)

They taste like.... ducks. :lol: 

I guess they can be greasy if you roast the whole bird. That is a whole lot of work for not much in return so we normally debone them which gets rid of all of the fat.

The meat is dark but will lighten if you dry age them in a refridgerator.

Ducks and geese can be good or they can be less than appetizing. Most of it depends on what they have been eating. The one sure fire way to ruin waterfowl is to overcook it. Anything over medium rare is going to be tough and begin to taste like liver (or possibly something else, depending on their diet).


----------



## honers (Dec 17, 2009)

well quackr....guess i stick with my deer and turkey....LOL...but that's a nice ole batch you got....congrats


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Dec 17, 2009)

nicens!


----------



## switchback (Dec 20, 2009)

Congrats on the birds. 

We finally had the group hunt and hunted an area we could walk into. birds were flying ok. 3 of use ended up with a bird apiece. It was my first trip every and I ended up with a pintail hen, another guy got the same and the third guy got a pintail. Going to go a few more times before season ends. I'll be off work from next Thursday till the 3rd of January so duck hunting and deer hunting hard til the end. Looking at a duck id they were northern pintail. What kind are those?

I have cooked ducks and geese before and loved the recipe I got from a guy on a deer hunt. He had some there. Debone breasts and slice them long ways about 3/4" to 1" thick. soak in allegro or wistishire (sp) for a little bit. Slice onion and bell pepper (any color) in wide slices. put one piece of onion on one side and bellpepper on other and wrap with bacon. Cook on grill till bacon is done. Really good.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Dec 20, 2009)

I love pintails. The drakes are beautiful.

We get a few of them here but nothing like you guys do down that way.

That recipe has been many the final tribute to a duck. It's good stuff. Substitute that bell pepper with a chunk of jalapeno to spice it up a bit.

You can also take those marinated strips and dredge them in flour seasoned with cajun seasoning and deep fry them. Fantastic stuff.

The ducks hanging on my strap are all bluebills (scaup) and buffleheads.


----------



## rick50 (Dec 23, 2009)

I know this is an old post but I just seen it....We can only shoot two blue bill per person, I use to hunt some big ponds and didnt mind them in the bag limit with the puddle ducks, we use to be able to shoot six..

As far as cooking them we either took the breast off and sliced them in 3/4 pieces dipped them in flour then dipped them in egg and milk mixed and then back in the flour and threw them in the peanut oil and fried them or cooked them down in a gravy (lot of work this way, but real good).

We went today and came back with two blue wings.
Congrats on the hunt.


----------



## switchback (Dec 24, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> I love pintails. The drakes are beautiful.
> 
> We get a few of them here but nothing like you guys do down that way



My buddy said there was a group of about 2000 pintails the other day. But we have a limit of 1 pintail a day.


----------

